# My 29 gal family living room tank updated 4/9/13



## garloki72 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! You got everything dirt cheap!! Were did you get the nutra fin kit on sale at, I also live on LI and would love to know!


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Petco by Smithhaven mall but that is the last of the Nutra-Fin but there is more substrate for $1.50


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

So I'm think of seeding the tank use the whisper 10 hob filter I have in the 5 gal. I have a nano filter I am going to use on the 5 gal when it becomes the betas new home (the flow rate is adjustable ) so I was going to start running it on the 5gal with the other filter. How long do you think it will take to cycle the nano filter?

Does anyone think I'll kill the Whisper10 I plan to run on the 29gal to seed it or am I look at this all wrong?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

OK so heres a list of plants I own.

Anubias Congensis (Anubias Barteri var. Congensis)
Red Ludwigia (Ludwigia repens)
Sword (Echinodorus palaefolius var. latifolius ) 
Aqua Fern (Trichomanes javanicum) 
Asian Water-fern (Bolbitis heteraclita)
Lesser duckweed (Lemna minor) 
Antler fern/Hooker (Ceratopteris Pteridoides)


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well today was my lucky day I was picking up my paycheck and bam right there in front of me was a tank and stand free-o is for me-o. So now i have everything I need to setup the tank.

So stay tuned.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Here the first pics still some bubble in the tank just set it up last night.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this turns out. We're starting the same size tank at the same time.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I set it up last night and it has some bubble in it but they are clearing up.

The substrate is Eco-Complete With a slite high spot on the left side under the filter I have about 2 inch of substrate do you think I need more I have an other bag.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Aurgh!!! The more I look at it the more it looks like it need the other bag.

The wires will be neaten up.
Now I was thinking of painting the back.{thing to rember the next time Paint first:eek5:}


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Can't wait to see how this turns out. We're starting the same size tank at the same time.


 How deep is your substrate? mine about 2" and Im thinking of adding another bag.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well just did a water test. 
0 Ammonia
0 Nitrite
5.0 Nitrate {Im guessing it from the Eco-Complete}
7.8 PH

I'm going to Change out about 4 gal with water from one of my other tank that been up and running for about 6 mounth and is running good some filter media is come over to. all the fish are healthy so i think that will give the tank a little boost.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

If you choose to add the other bag, I suggest you slope it from 2.5" in front to 4-5" in back. Keep an eye out for anaerobic spots, though.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

if you want to make the slop. you need another bag.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep that bag is going in later.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Your "Aqua Fern" (Trichomanes javanicum) is non-aquatic and will die in the tank. And if you put that duckweed in the tank, you'll have a heck of a time getting rid of it.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Fishly said:


> If you choose to add the other bag, I suggest you slope it from 2.5" in front to 4-5" in back. Keep an eye out for anaerobic spots, though.


Thanks I'm going with a river bank kind of deal we have some rocks from a river in the Smoky Mountain that the kids gather just for the tank so I going to try and a channel in the side I thought about goin down the middle but I think the side will look great. I added the API Quick Start and water from the other tanks. I put in the other bag and will let it settle in overnight I'm going to put the Root-Tabs in, in the morning and some plants.

What are anaerobic spots?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

When a substrate is too thick, water (and thus oxygen) can't reach the deepest parts, allowing anaerobic bacteria (bacteria that can't live in the presence of oxygen) to colonize there. Some anaerobic bacteria are good and will lower your nitrate levels, but others will produce sulfuric gas that can (theoretically) hurt your fish if the substrate is disturbed. I'm not sure, but I think it can also damage plant roots.

There's a little bit of debate on whether or not anaerobic spots are actually harmful and what is the best way to prevent them. You can stir the substrate weekly, get trumpet snails to burrow in it (however, these can become a nuisance), or plant thickly and let the plant roots oxygenate it.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Fishly


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well here she is with the other bag looks much better till I put in the root tab muck up the water. I use the API root tabs they barely made it to the bottom before they started to dissolve is that normal and is the Sachem tabs better?



Well here the first plants in the tank that little green patch it is Red Ludwigia and that little thingy in front was a tiny Anubias Congensis till I drop it try to put it in the tank hopefully it grows back



I dosed it with flourish before I left for work more plant from the other tank going this week. I'll check the Parameters on Tues.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Your pics aren't showing.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thought I fixed that earlier. How about now?

Just did and test 
.25ppm ammonia
.not 0ppm nitrite but not a number 
80ppm nitrate

More little Red Ludwiga going in tomorrow when get home from the 911 services in Manhattan.

343 I can never forget.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

You need more plants.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok tested it today
.25 ammonia
.25 nitrite
40 nitrates
So I'm assuming I have all these numbers because I used water from the other tanks and add API QUICK-START. I was planning to use some filter media from the chiclid tank and move the chiclids over very soon. I may give it a day or so and see if the numbers come down. I plan on a 50% water change on Saturday maybe drop the fish in then. 

Sound like a good plan?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres todays test nimbers
.50ppm ammonia
1.0ppm nitrite
20ppm nitrates

Ok moven over some filter media today.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well went in to my daughter room to see how everything was going the Betta is on his way out 1 shrimp dead and the last three not looking happy. Water test 0,0,10 the fish is 2 years old had a nitrite spike last week when one of the shrimp died and the algae blow up when I was at work. moved the Beta to a sick bowl {WC everyday Betta fix everyday}. the shrimp where move to the chiclid tank one became a snack the one is not look good the last one looks good. Do zebra loaches eat shrimp?{hope not}broke down the Bowl all the plants from the bowl went in the 29gal. I broke up the red Luwdgia and add the other asian water fern. The chiclids went in as well and the lava rock. Hope that it brought some BB with it. The filter media from the other tank is in the bubble filter.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I hope you didn't shove them in a tank with ammonia

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

jeremyTR said:


> I hope you didn't shove them in a tank with ammonia


 Unforturnetly yes they are I put prime in the tank and I'm going to do a water change later tonight. They have eaten and are swing around normaly so I guessing they are tuff little buggers. i was trying to wait but the emergency shut down of the betta tank moved my time line ahead.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

When will be a good time to add the CO2 setup?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I guessing my cycling is come to an end.
Heres todays test Numbers
.25ppm ammonia a drop.
5.0ppm nitrite I'm guessing that the spike you all are talking about.
180 ppm nitrates WTF I will try to change out 5 gals a day for the next week

*YES* a 50% water change was done today. I learned that I need to come up with a better way of changing the water 3 5gal buckets are way to much work and time.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres todays test Numbers

.0ppm ammonia 

5.0ppm nitrite Still pinned Should I add more Quick-Start or let it ride out.

60 ppm nitrates I guess the oion is doing its jod.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well put a new light Deep Blue Solar Max HO and hood. The light look awesome ever though it has 1 Actinic bulb here some pics.

Pic 1 is both lights on

Pic 2 is the white daylight on

Pic 3 is the Actinic


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

The Onion is growing a new leaf and the Red Ludwiga seem to be grow some leaves as dwell with the old light so I hope hope the new more powerful light really sets thing off. 

I really have no idea when I should hook up the CO2, should I hook it up now or wait till the cycling is over? Anyone


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Is that a red zebra cichlid?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Is that a red zebra cichlid?


No clue my son had 4 then two die off they where listed as assorted African chiclids
They are about 1yr old.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It looks like one because I have 2 in my 29g but they will eat your plants.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm looking for a new home for them.


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

i'd hook up co2. more light means the plants will need more nutrients/co2


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

also, ditch the actinic light in favor of another 6500k daylight bulb.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

shrimpedout said:


> also, ditch the actinic light in favor of another 6500k daylight bulb.


I was planning to but I kind of like the way it looks.

I was looking at a 10,000k full spectrum build.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

hook up co2


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

CO2 is in, but no bubble's yet I guess it needs to frement a little.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres todays test Numbers

.0ppm ammonia 

5.0ppm nitrite Still pinned Should I add more Quick-Start or let it ride out.

20 ppm nitrates I was not exspecting that.

Why are my nitrates dropping and not my nitrites?


----------



## canlax (Sep 8, 2012)

zzrguy said:


> No clue my son had 4 then two die off they where listed as assorted African chiclids
> They are about 1yr old.


Looks like a yellow lab to me. They are one of the lesser aggressive cichlids. In my experience, cichlids can have very different personalities especially considering how many generations they are from being wild caught. Just because it is an african cichlid doesn't mean that it will be a problem.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

canlax said:


> Looks like a yellow lab to me. They are one of the lesser aggressive cichlids. In my experience, cichlids can have very different personalities especially considering how many generations they are from being wild caught. Just because it is an African cichlid doesn't mean that it will be a problem.


Well these guy chowed up a pleco and eat all my shrimp so they be needing a new home they a both healthy


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Nitrites drop to .25ppm today . Ill check again tomorrow and see if drop for good or it was just because of he 50%WC but they where going down before so I hope this is the end of the cycle.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres todays test Numbers

.0ppm ammonia a very lite greenish yellow. 

.15 to 0 ppm nitrite yes the end is near.

20 ppm nitrates.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres todays test Numbers

.0ppm ammonia  
.0 ppm nitrite 
20 ppm nitrates. 

*Is it over yippy*


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well its starting to look a little greener just add some Crypt wendtii and move some other plants I move my loache in to he is looking happier. I thought he was a zebra loache but in this tank he looks any ideas or am i just slipping?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Drown Algea starting expected that. The plants are growing I want some pennywort and I have some Dwarf hairgrass I want to put in this week.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well did a water change and add the driftwood what do you think.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well heres my update.
Im planing to paint the back black in the future and do a little more clearing when I get home from work. The Green Greko has taken off and the onion is growing fine I had to trim the onoin and Water Wisteria move some of the Greko and Ludwigia repens to get more light. Some of the DHG is replanted but the cichlid are pulling it out. It growing floating so Im not to pissed.{anyone want two Cicilid}.Some of the Water Wisteria clippings are replanted.
The new Aquaclear is working great the carbon has been taken out and Phos-zorb put in to see if I can get the brown algae to stop. Yep I need a new camera.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Dam photos


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok heres the picture
this is now 









This was 2 month ago.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I think at the next WC I'm going to vaccum the open areas and reform the substrate to give it a smoother look. I found some more Red Ludwigia at a LFS and some Anano shrimp


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

You need to get rid of that cichlid he's going to dig up your plants.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm going to move them this week some time and move the Shrimp, Cardinal Tetra, and Cory in to the 29g and add some more fishies.

May be some Neon, a Betta, or a set of German Blue Ram.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What's that plant by the left side in the front of the tank?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> What's that plant by the left side in the front of the tank?


The low stuff is Crypt Wendtii/Green Greko and the tall one is a onion I got at PETCO.
The onion is growing like a weed I had to trim it it was growing across the top and messing with the water flow on the surface it loves nitrates and has help me get mine under control they use to be like 60-80 ppm now they are 30-50 ppm.


----------



## Perchance (Dec 4, 2012)

I think a black background would look fantastic  That's a neat piece of driftwood, awesome shape! Definitely jealous haha and I like that look of the corner with the rock, too, very nice! 

Are you trying to get a carpet out of your foreground plants?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Holly brown tide I stopped dosing phosphorus and did a 50% water change and the drown tide came rolling in hard. My Ottos have all died in the last 2 weeks as well. I'll be restocking the Ottos as soon as I find some. I have a Phos-zorb pad in the HOB and it looked like it was then drown tide WTF.

I need to find some Amano and Ottos


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok found Ottos today at Fish Town USA 3 for $4 GOT 12.
Put them in the tank and they didn't make it to the bottom they went right to the plants and started cleaning. Say by by to the drown tide.


My PAR
0 ammonia
0 nitrite 
20ppm nitrate
PH 7.2 that went down by itself from 7.8/8.0


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow! They got fat. They have happy happy full bellies this morning.Plants looking better too.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Loving your thread. I'm going to be setting up a 16 gallon and its helpful to see your steps/ progression. 

I like your set up. It's great looking.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Got some stems from acitydweller and planted them. The tank is looking more like a planted tank then a mess. I hope they straighten up over night.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's looking nice.


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice looking tank!


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Your tank has filled in nicely. I love the look of yellow labs but I never pulled the trigger fearing they would wreck havoc in my tank. If you want a quick and easy background, go to Micheal's or some other craft or hobby store and pick up a sheet of black matting. It worked well for my 37G after I filled it and started to hate the background that i got.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks ALL
I moved the filters to try and stop them from blowing down the Ludwigia and it looks like when thing fill in they will cover the Equipment.

The cichlids are now become a problem one has dug out under the log and rip up all my DHG. The lab is pretty melo but the white one {which looks awesome} like to chase the others and stress out the tank. I think I'll move them to the 5.5 and move the Cory, cardinal tetras and shrimps to the big tank. I hope the loache doesn't make lunch out of the shrimpys


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I had a big melt when the heater went nutz and raised the temp to 80 degree 
I lost all my Ludwigia {red and tinted red} and Hygro. The Wistiria lost all its leaves excepth for the very tips so it chopped off the top 2 inches and replanted it and it coming back nicely but not as tall as I would like. The Green Greko melt completely away and I thought was a loss but HEY JACK its back and grow slowly. The onoin is not looking as good as it did before so I was thinking of trimming it back at least halfway.
So the new heater went in a Ehein Jager 100watt unit an all is well so far heres a new pic of the tank with some of the new Ludwigia planted. I think I need to add some root tabs.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Its looking really good. Amazing how far it has come in such a short time! Keep it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank the Greko will hope fully fill in and the rest of the ludwigia is go in tonight and i have some java moss I'm going to rap a clay pot with.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well add the rest of the Red Ludwigia did a little re-scape dug up some of the rock that got buried way back. We brought them back for the Great Smokey Mountain national park. The pot and moss will be done some time next week need to drill the pot to tie down the moss.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

The water cleared up a little more and the tank is looking pretty good the part that shock me is the fish seem the like it a little more their roaming the tank unstop.COOL


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well just add 6 Glo-lite Tetras and some are already eating. Sweet.

But I did do a stupid thing I also brought a Micro Crab I have him in a breeding pen floating in the main tank. I've come to the conclusion he will me loache snack if I drop him in or the ram will nomm him. So I have to wait till my daughter's tank is ready for fish 0 day and counting.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Dig the stone "paver" type of look you have going on in there man. This tank is very reminiscent of some of the 29's that I used to have several years ago!

Just let it start filling in; top and re-plant to form thicker groups of plants. This will be a good little system!

I would get some dwarf Sagittaria subulata, or some Echinodorus tennelus for the foreground. Just a suggestion!


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I was thinking some dwarf hair grass and some moss on the wood and a clay pot with some moss on it as well.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

zzrguy said:


> Got some stems from acitydweller and planted them. The tank is looking more like a planted tank then a mess. I hope they straighten up over night.


Paint this background!!!!


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Just put in some MTS's and think the loache ate two or three everything is looking good hope to have some more pics up later.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Like the look with the pebbles. Saved the pic.

What ferts are you dosing with? The plants with some red on the far left look like they need some iron. Seachem iron cheapest here. I don't think you light is strong enough for hair grass. How about Eleocharis acicularis, or Cardamine lyrata, or Echinodorus tenellus. or Pennywort?



zzrguy said:


> Ok found Ottos today at Fish Town USA 3 for $4 GOT 12.


I just got 1 for $1 at Pet Smart. They are on sale now. Pet Smart has great sales on fish.


Soup12 said:


> Paint this background!!!!


Easier, cheaper, and more versitile option is to get 1/2 yard of silk material. Tape it to some cardboard and then tape the board to the tank with duck tape.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I'm dose heavy now for about two week and have started double doseing the Pot well I cannot believe how crazy the stuff has started to grow. I hope the bottom of the plants fill in a little more. Pics to come. Hopefully the leaves do better and stop dying and the stems thicken up.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy fertz Plantman my tank has exploded. Every thing grow like crazy over the last two day here's a pic.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

this is from 4 weeks ago


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Also started dosing Iron and trace from Sachem today hope I can get the red to come out


----------

